# Help with Gmail on Samsung G2



## xxmossy89xx (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi i have just got the new samsung Galaxy s2, i have set up my Google mail account and it works fine, its just that my girlfriend has to stay in touch thru email some times as we work long hours away from each other, she sent me a video from her blackberry the other day and for some reason i cant open it or download it to my phone any ideas plz


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I'm assuming she sent the video to your Gmail account?

When trying to open the video, what exactly happens?


----------

